# Netflix.ca



## yuppa

So i signed up for the netflix and I must say, I am pretty impressed.

Honestly I was expecting the service to be poor. I was expecting lag, perhaps chunky video and probably low quality.
I set it up on my ps3 and to my astonishment, there was no lag on streaming HD! Watched mad men and a documentary and there was no loss of quality.

The selection is good enough that there are many movies I want to watch, my wife pointed out some drama's and comedies she wants to watch, and a good selection of kids shows to keep the rugrat entertained. 

Overall it was much better then I expected. The lack of "blockbuster" titles is a little dissapointing, but there are enough obscure movies and independant titles that I was pleasantly suprised. They even had Tokyo Gore Police! Machine Girl! Samurai Princess! All the good shows!!

The ability to register 6 devices to your account is nice, and I tested streaming different shows to multiple devices at the same time. It worked flawlessly. This means I can let the kid watch some kid shows while catching up on tv series on my laptop, while wifey watches her dramas on her mac/ipad. Very cool. 

Now to upgrade my internet for more bandwidth.

I will definately be staying on past the trail as 8 bux a month for all this media seems too good to be true. I hope they don't go the way of Hula and raise the rates, add advertising ect.. 

Two thumbs up!


----------



## tony1928

I'm also considering signing up for the trial. I was using Netflix while staying at my friend's place in san fran and it was great. No noticeable lag though sometimes it would clog the connection for other internet users in the house. Love the variety of the content. Only thing I wish was that there would be a way to save or at least bookmark a show that you wanted to have to ability to view again in the future. Only thing I saw was that it kept a list of previously viewed shows for you but I'm assuming that list doesn't go on forever. Does anyone know if there's a way to do that? I'm thinking of getting rid of my Moviecentral channels on Bell and going Netflix. Can't go wrong for $8 if you have sufficient bandwidth.


----------



## effox

I watch my television shows online via megavideo, however I'm planning on getting netflix for my parents. Hoepfully its intuitive enough so they can utilize it easily. My only primary concern is new releases, they watch a lot of tv, so if there isn't tons of new releases maybe this isn't the service for them.


----------



## yuppa

I am such a fanboy of this service now


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Thanks for sharing! I didn't know you can stream it through systems! Always heard of it, but never seen how it works!
Anyways, anyone know how it streams through the nintendo wii?


----------



## donjuan_corn

I'm just really sad that newer movies aren't shown on it or I would get it, i'm a movie buff and if I wanted to watch things i've already seen I would just see what's on t.v..


----------



## yuppa

There are a ton of movies, and I feel the selection is pretty good.. Lots of akira kurosawa flicks, many obscure and independant films.. I highly recommend at least trying the free trial to view their selection personally..

Who cares if you can't see iron man 2 or whatever the latest blockbuster is..


----------



## aznviet80

i like the service... good price... but no new movies, a lot of missing videos like Simpsons, family guy, basically a lot of movies i search is not available to watch. Need a lot more movies for me to keep the membership. As of right now, not worth it.


----------



## effox

I think they're testing the waters right now. Hopefully their selection will increase dramatically with rising membership.


----------



## tony1928

It's definitely not a full library type selection based on my experience even in the states. But for only $8, you aren't getting that anywhere else either. It's more a supplement to your normal entertainment. I might drop my bell movie pkg at $21 and try this for a while. Only kicker is that bell will only allow you to have HBO if you have the movie pkg. Very sneaky. I think we'll see some pretty heated "content" battles between the Canadian networks and even Shaw with the release of Netflix here.


----------



## onefishtwofish

eternity302 said:


> WOW! Thanks for sharing! I didn't know you can stream it through systems! Always heard of it, but never seen how it works!
> Anyways, anyone know how it streams through the nintendo wii?


i am thinking of getting this as well and running it thru wii. can you do it using a "borrowed" signal


----------



## Katt

We use Netflix through the PS3. We have wireless internet and it works great.


----------



## neven

If a neighbour forgets to secure their connection, then thats their issue, netflix wont care. So if you are able to access stuff online with the wii, then you are good to go. just remember that you could have issues with lag if the person who owns the wireless connection downloads a lot of things


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish

Love my Netflix!


----------



## LikeItLow

i signed up for it a few weeks ago. deffinately worth 8$. yeah there not many new releases but there is still enough content to watch till that movie gets on netflix. or just got rent the new movie or download it. i like it and think it will only get bigger...untill we start having to pay for the ammount of bandwidth we use.


----------



## neven

telus has declared they refuse to charge per bandwidth usage. That doubled with the fact they now offer affordable 15mbit and 25 mbit packages like shaw does (half the cost too) is getting them a lot of new business. once my free preview of movie central/superchannel on demand is up, i'll be taking the free month of netflix on my wii then sticking with the paid subscription


----------



## LikeItLow

that is excellent news!


----------



## Death's Sting

I have Netflix too! very reliable, quick and very high quailty. However, i still get 90% of my movies from torrents..... If you guys only new the difference between the Canadian Netflix and the American side.. You would be blown away...


----------



## 123mars

Why pay?

Go the EZTV - TV Torrents Online for TV shows or Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The world's most resilient BitTorrent site for movies and download for free. It is a grey area in Canada so you will get away scott free. My ISP is telus and they do not throttle, I can download a full length movie in 2 or 3 hours. Spend the money you save on fish.


----------



## neven

it's not a gray area. It is illegal, but no penalty is involved. Providers dont enforce themselves but will hand over your personal information when they are issued a sapena. Providers also are requested to voluntarily provide the information given the proof of illegal activities from that ip address at a certain time, but they will issue you a warning when that happens and warn you that if you keep up their hands will be tied.

I long ago gave up endorsing pirating and have enjoyed the headache free nature of a virus/trojan/malware free PC. For music there is plenty free online to stream, and if you like the artist you should support them via live shows or purchasing their music. For movies, with the on demand features from superchannel and movie central (unlimited versions) and netflix has put movies in a range where its hardly justified by the saving money arguement


----------



## 123mars

I got rid of Cable TV and now I just download the TV shows I want to watch, and the movies. I haven't been to a video rental store in years and the only move I have seen in a cinema in the past 5 years has been Avatar, and that was for the 3D, which I think is an overated gimmic to get people to stop downloading and go to a cinema.

I sleep soundly, the criminal justice system in Canada is the weakest in the western world, you may as well take advantage of it. For the grant total price of 0 (zero) I get everything I want.


----------



## tony1928

I experienced the US version of Netflix for a few weeks and it is quite good in comparison to our version for now. Still lacks new releases but the amount of older stuff is fantastic. You can get full seasons of TV series as well as alot of foreign films, etc...Well worth it as long as you don't get dinged for bandwidth overages. I think watching Netflix is about 1gig per hour if you watch all HD.


----------



## Guest

i have had netflix for several months now and i have watched nothing on it ... every movie i search to watch is not available but i can walk across the street and get it from the dvd store which kinda puts me off a bit ... and searching for tv shows, a site will pop up to watch in netflix, i click and it is not available ... i know it is only 8 dollars a month but i have now paid them close to 40 dollars to watch nothing ... i will be canceling ... i have no idea why they do not offer movies that are out for rent on dvd or available on pay per view ...


----------



## neven

123mars said:


> I sleep soundly, the criminal justice system in Canada is the weakest in the western world, you may as well take advantage of it. For the grant total price of 0 (zero) I get everything I want.


the issue is you are endorsing illegal activity on a community forum you do not own.

as for selection i heard it sucks atm on netflix, but i heard many forget to fill out their taste profile and dont see several movies because of that. I also heard they are in the works to get more licensing to up their canadian selection.


----------



## couch

I am a total fanboy of Netflix. They have just announced the creation of their own content to compete with HBO and Showtime. They are currently adding tons of new TV series. They have close to 100,000 show - if you can't find something something on this service you need to branch out a little with your viewing. The kids content is amazing. The BBC options are great. 

They have even added fantastic shows such as Top Gear. For the flexibility, I can start watching on my desktop or theatre, then pause it and watch the rest on my iPhone on the West Coast Express, it is great!


----------



## couch

Just an FYI - you can watch Iron Man 2 on netflix.ca


----------



## sdfish223

hoolagal said:


> i have no idea why they do not offer movies that are out for rent on dvd or available on pay per view ...


Last I had read it was due to licensing issues with the studios.


----------



## neven

Even though im not a car fanatic, i do find top gear to be quite entertaining.
My wife and I browsed through the available kids programs and its quite extensive. Comparing it to the cost from shaw or telus and it definitely beats out their package deals (shaw you need 2 tiers, and telus an addon package roughly the same cost as netflix)


----------



## Theratboy_101

neven said:


> it's not a gray area. It is illegal, but no penalty is involved.


There may be a bit of a grey area... I know for music the law says it is illegal to record copyrighted material to an "audio recording medium" some would take that to mean a disk or tape, and would argue that a computer hard drive is not a "recording medium". And I believe that the laws for video are written much the same.

As for the main topic of netflix. I have been thinking about trying it... I'm a bit of an independent/low budget film fan.

Legal declaimer...I do not support nor condone piracy or any other illegal act. All above statements are for entertainment purposes only.

...gota cover my butt


----------



## Sandy Landau

I have netflix.ca and like it. It's true that it doesn't have the selection that Netflix.com has in the States but I hope that by subscribing I can keep it going until it does. There are some good tv series but in terms of movies I find I end up watching ones I've seen before and enjoyed rather than some of the mediocre ones that are newer. Just watched Starman for example. TV series that I have enjoyed: The Big C, Damages, Prison Break, Fawlty Towers, Robin Hood (BBC), MI-5. Fawlty Towers is my favourite. The Big C made me laugh and Cry. Damages is very good. If you know any other tv series on Netflix that I might like please tell me, as I have tried a few that didn't work out for me.


----------



## petlaur

Some improvement on the horizon. FYI

Netflix inks 5-year deal with Paramount for rights to 1st-run films in Canada - Yahoo! Canada Finance


----------



## neven

2012 is set to be a year with plenty of improvements. Considering that canada has only been up and running for one year, we have 1/3 of the content that the US has (which has been running 5 years). Not a bad start at all, considering we have less than 5% of the american users.

Now for those who are still iffy, you could try services like HMA pro VPN, which is a Virtual Private network provider, that offers encryption for when you browse the net anywhere. The plus is it bypasses region blocks on the net. BBC, NBC, etc all become accessible, and another service as well, netflix USA.

For now Canadian accounts will have access to the US programming IF they access the net in the states, so you don't even need to set up an american account. Connect the dots, a VPN server in the states says you are american, tadaaa lots more movies


----------



## effox

I've got bad vision (and am a male, so I love a respectable level of bass), so I hooked my 7.nothing system up to my computer and 46" tv, and have had no problems enjoying my pc since.

I've heard stories of people streaming videos and music, others downloading torrents for tv shows not available in Canada. I wonder why SHAW was all bandwidth capping and restriction prior to TELUS stepping up the plate not enforcing it?


----------



## neven

I long ago stopped illegal software downloading, i much prefer to use a pay service without risk of virus and what not. I've been using netflix for a long time and cancelled many premium channels (minus sports) with my cable.

With Data files becoming increasingly large, and more legit services using torrents and other p2p methods for patch services, Capping the bandwidth was the wrong way to go. Long ago only those up to illegal activities would approach their caps, and in my opinion that was fair. As for why telus didn't go that route, their infrastructure uses bandwidth for everything. Optik TV in HD to 3 devices in the house will be a massive hit, in fact likely higher than netflix, so their customers using their service would be hit harder by the caps than netflix users


----------



## aimnhigh

I have had netflix for just over 2 weeks now, so far i love it,
as i have no movie rentals left in my area, and did not rent many movies, so a lot of the movies i have not seen,so far no extra charges for my internet services,


----------



## shelby67

We have had it for a week now, I have it hook up through my ps3. For some reason when going through the lists I have alot blank spots? Why is that? Its like half the movies are missing.


----------



## neven

the blank spots are placeholders for movies they have in other countries, like USA, Latin nations, etc. Looking at the US list vs Canada side by side, they match up perfectly


----------



## Guest

netflix is good if you are into older movies ... very little new movies which are what i prefer to watch ... now this site called let me watch this which is free has tons of new movies and tv shows ... i watched every single episode of big bang theory commercial free ... i watched the movie bridesmaids which is just recently out ... way better than netflix ... i missed watching modern family last night and by the time i went to bed it was on the site - for free ... i will go to itunes which has the latest movies to browse selection and then over to this site to watch them for free - http://www.1channel.ch/index.php?tv=&page=2 ... if you pay $5.99 there are no advertisements or waiting ... ... but i am hopeful netflix will get better movies ... some of their new "additions" are more than ten years old !!!


----------



## thefishwife

I agree with netflix, their movies are old even the recent ones. which is fine if thats what you want to watch. But for now I'll skip getting an account.

I have been told tho that netflix is good.


----------



## tony1928

I've had Netflix for about six months now and basically my kids use it to watch children's programming. The movies really are old but once in a while, i will check them out when there's nothing else to watch on regular TV. They do have a nice selection of foreign films which is pretty cool. I think the nicest thing is if you like to watch TV series. They will often have the entire series available for you to watch at your leisure. Only thing is that Netflix rotates their selection every few months, so if you want to watch something, you have to watch it quick. Once its gone, it may not come back for a while or ever. Netflix is not really a true library of programming, but rather like one of those portable libraries that comes through your neighborhood bringing new books every few months. Also, they switch programming without warning. For $8, its not bad for what it is. The US version is far superior at this time.


----------



## shelby67

Ok well the blank spots take up more then 50% of the movies.. I don't like that much... On the plus side I got to watch the last 5 episodes of prison break in which I missed...


----------



## FishFreaks

i found that netflix got played out real quick. they dont update enough. have u ever seen netflix in the states?? way better than this one. the best thing we found on their was Rescue me all seasons(the one with dennis leary) great show


----------



## onefishtwofish

so I have a wireless router. if I get a used ps3 could i just hook it up to my tv in the living room and get netflix without running any extra cords or anything?


----------



## shelby67

Ya u can run it through ur ps3. That's what I'm doing and its hooked up wireless (internet)


----------



## neven

If your ps3 is able to connect to the router wirelessly, yes. How ever you will just have netflix canada, as access to the us side needs someone tech savvy and the right type of router and a paid vpn provider

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## big_bubba_B

i heard they were going to raise the prices . and now are hurting because it made alot of customers angry figures was to good to be true


----------



## neven

they raised the prices on the dvd service, not the digital service. Their last interview (i think this month) said they are ton with the price increases


----------



## big_bubba_B

and any series i want i get it burnt for me so it is free anyhow .i have telus satellite and like it its nice to pause a hockey game if i have to go to the bathroom and kids like there TV shows


----------



## LikeItLow

ive had it for 11 months and watched over 150 things. many movies i would never walk into a store to rent or buy, but i now watch them. that alone makes it worth 8$. and within the first 10 mins or so you dont like it just stop watching it. unlike a rental where you spent 4 bucks already might as well watch the entire thing.

if your not computer smart but like to watch movies n tv shows then netflix is what you need.

also i watched human centapid 8 months ago and its still on there you just have to search for it rather than browse for it on the main screens.


----------



## big_bubba_B

now are all the movies hi def and is it dolby didgital also


----------



## LikeItLow

i would guess about 60-70% of what i watched were HD. but its not a deal breaker IMO.
as for the dolby digital, im not sure i either use headphones or just tv speakers. i would guess that they are.


----------



## neven

i also just use stereo, and much of what i watch are before the HD times, so rather a moot point. Most A/V junkies wouldn't bother with streamed video anyways.


----------



## Morainy

On Netflix, we have enjoyed these tv series:

Damages (with Glen Close)
Mad Men
The Big C
Breaking Bad
Waking the Dead (British crime drama)
The IT Crowd (British comedy)
Merlin (British fantasy)
and my kids seem to watch a lot of their anime shows.


----------



## neven

For us the tv shows we've watched that i can list off the top of my head:
Merlin
18 to life
The big C
Lie to me
lots of kid shows
Firefly
my name is earl
'till death
a ton more my wife watches


----------



## AWW

neven said:


> For us the tv shows we've watched that i can list off the top of my head:
> Merlin
> 18 to life
> The big C
> Lie to me
> lots of kid shows
> Firefly
> my name is earl
> 'till death
> a ton more my wife watches


Lie to me is great i watch it all the time. Gotta say not a fan of my name is earl


----------



## fishykisses

i subscribed for a few months and enjoyed a few movies but mostly the tv shows.
The selection of movies is not good at all. I found after a few months i ran out of quality stuff to watch and figured i could live without the tv shows. Cancelled and then 6 months later started up to watch the movies and such they updated and then cancelled again. i think that's the only way to make Netfix worth my money. It's cheap enough if they updated with quality movies monthly but they don't seem to update my taste in films enough to keep me paying.


----------



## LikeItLow

Morainy said:


> On Netflix, we have enjoyed these tv series:
> 
> Damages (with Glen Close)
> Mad Men
> The Big C
> Breaking Bad
> Waking the Dead (British crime drama)
> The IT Crowd (British comedy)
> Merlin (British fantasy)
> and my kids seem to watch a lot of their anime shows.


THE IT CROWD! great show! wish it was longer...never would have heard of it if it wasnt for netflix.


----------



## effox

LikeItLow said:


> THE IT CROWD! great show! wish it was longer...never would have heard of it if it wasnt for netflix.


lol, I caught this when it was only on the internet. I loved it, and completely forgot all about it!


----------



## 24/7

big_bubba_B said:


> now are all the movies hi def and is it dolby didgital also


Within your account there are 3 settings which you can custom pick the video quality, which as you go up in picture quality you use more bandwidth, 
if your ISP has a band width cap the middle setting gives you good enough play back,

but the highest quality for the most part is equal to HD and gives a excellent playback on a big screen HD cable run through HDMI

I personally use a PS3 with Optik high speed 
I figure if I watch one entire series its paid for itself eg Breaking Bad
I'm good for a year of paying Netflix, as opposed to paying to rent a season of that series at a time on DVD/Blueray

yes Dolby Digital as well


----------



## Shell Dweller

My wife wants to get Netflix and just as I was about to order it along came Shaw. As I was concidered a longtime cold customer they offered me basic cable, internet and phone for $23 a month for 12 months. I was paying Telus $40 a month for Internet with taxes, and my coat hanger antennae I built was bringing in around 6 local stations in HD, so it was a no brainer. I phoned the service rep a few days later and asked if it included an HD PVR as I was recieving HD programming with my homemade antennae and reluctantly he gave in and the installer brought one with him. A few days later someone on the forum mentioned an offer from Shaw for a free month of Superchannel, which I called about and am now recieving also. I might just keep the Superchannel for a year as I seem to be recieving more than just basic cable and Superchannel. We are getting everything. Maybe someone hit the wrong switch....LOL
The only problem I see is that the wife is glued to the TV and dishes, laundry and housekeeping are starting to pile up.


----------

